# October 2011 Lottery Winner!



## BDog

This month it looks like BDog (Uhhhh,Me) won the Puff Lottery with #31!
Powerball - Home

Whoo Hoo!!!

Please post up in this thread with greetings, congratulations, and tracking numbers.

Here is a list of the participants for the October 2011 Puff Lottery

1. Pipedreeamz - 11,34,4 -
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - 
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 - 
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - 
5. Usrower321- 8,3,19 - 
6. JeepersJeep - 26,12,14- 
7. DLB - 39,2,24 - 
8. bMay- 21,27,9 -
9. Reino - 10,18,22
10. EricF - 36,38,28 -
11. Bigbull - 17,29,7- 
12. Zogg - 16,35,32 - 
13. lgomez - 20,33,1 -

I shall PM my details to all participants.


----------



## jeepersjeep

Congrats man! I'll try to send out tomorrow, if I remember lol.


----------



## EricF

BDog said:


> This month it looks like BDog (Uhhhh,Me) won the Puff Lottery with #31!
> Powerball - Home
> 
> Whoo Hoo!!!
> 
> Please post up in this thread with greetings, congratulations, and tracking numbers.
> 
> Here is a list of the participants for the October 2011 Puff Lottery
> 
> 1. Pipedreeamz - 11,34,4 -
> 2. BDog - 31,30,13 -
> 3. FWTX - 25,23,37 -
> 4. VersionX- 6,15,5 -
> 5. Usrower321- 8,3,19 -
> 6. JeepersJeep - 26,12,14-
> 7. DLB - 39,2,24 -
> 8. bMay- 21,27,9 -
> 9. Reino - 10,18,22
> 10. EricF - 36,38,28 -
> 11. Bigbull - 17,29,7-
> 12. Zogg - 16,35,32 -
> 13. lgomez - 20,33,1 -
> 
> I shall PM my details to all participants.


I call shenanigans!!!!!:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:

Just kiddin' Bruce!!! Congrats on the winn!! These will go out in the next day or so!


----------



## jeepersjeep

0309 0330 0001 7514 4499

Sorry this is late bro. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## BDog

jeepersjeep said:


> 0309 0330 0001 7514 4499
> 
> Sorry this is late bro. Hope you enjoy!


Not late at all! Thanks!


----------



## bMay

Coming at you Bruce

9405510200881175192242


----------



## BDog

1. Pipedreeamz - 11,34,4 -No longer a Lottery participant
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - Winner
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 - 
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - 
5. Usrower321- 8,3,19 - 
6. JeepersJeep - 26,12,14- Received
7. DLB - 39,2,24 - 
8. bMay- 21,27,9 -Received
9. Reino - 10,18,22
10. EricF - 36,38,28 -Received
11. Bigbull - 17,29,7- 
12. Zogg - 16,35,32 - No longer a Puff member
13. lgomez - 20,33,1 -


----------



## BDog

Some Pics

From JeepersJeep - Thanks ! Skull and Bones is a fav! MOW is another nice stick!









BMay - Thanks Mucho Brandon! What is the unbanded stick?









EricF - Im a Diesel digger! Have not tried the NHC 's and am looking forward to trying those.









DLB Sent - EP Carrillo - YUM! Nica Libre's - YEAH! Thanks Brotha!


----------



## FWTX

Here you go Bruce - 0309 1140 0001 8513 5797
congrats


----------



## BDog

FWTX said:


> Here you go Bruce - 0309 1140 0001 8513 5797
> congrats


Thanks Ken!


----------



## BDog

1. Pipedreeamz - 11,34,4 -No longer a Lottery participant
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - Winner
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 - 
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - Received
5. Usrower321- 8,3,19 - 
6. JeepersJeep - 26,12,14- Received
7. DLB - 39,2,24 - 
8. bMay- 21,27,9 -Received
9. Reino - 10,18,22
10. EricF - 36,38,28 -Received
11. Bigbull - 17,29,7- 
12. Zogg - 16,35,32 - No longer a Puff member
13. lgomez - 20,33,1 -


----------



## BDog

From VersionX - Christian

Nice selection! I enjoyed the Perdomo Habano and will,be putting in an order for them in the Petite Corona size (nice size for a quickie winter smoke and the cold months are coming) I am anxious to try them in the maduro wrapper as well.


----------



## BDog

1. Pipedreeamz - 11,34,4 -No longer a Lottery participant
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - Winner
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 - In the Air!
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - Received
5. Usrower321- 8,3,19 - PM Sent
6. JeepersJeep - 26,12,14- Received
7. DLB - 39,2,24 - Received
8. bMay- 21,27,9 -Received
9. Reino - 10,18,22 - PM Sent
10. EricF - 36,38,28 -Received
11. Bigbull - 17,29,7- PM Sent
12. Zogg - 16,35,32 - No longer a Puff member
13. lgomez - 20,33,1 -PM Sent


----------



## lgomez

1Z3431130362313076... headed your way

muahahaha!!


----------



## BDog

FWTX said:


> Here you go Bruce - 0309 1140 0001 8513 5797
> congrats


Received! Thanks again!


----------



## BDog

1. Pipedreeamz - 11,34,4 -No longer a Lottery participant
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - Winner
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 - Received
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - Received
5. Usrower321- 8,3,19 - PM Sent
6. JeepersJeep - 26,12,14- Received
7. DLB - 39,2,24 - Received
8. bMay- 21,27,9 -Received
9. Reino - 10,18,22 - PM Sent
10. EricF - 36,38,28 -Received
11. Bigbull - 17,29,7- PM Sent
12. Zogg - 16,35,32 - No longer a Puff member
13. lgomez - 20,33,1 -DC #1Z3431130362313076


----------



## Reino

dog rockets flying......

9405 5036 9930 0269 0031 31


----------



## usrower321

Sent mine out Thursday. Little late, but congrats again Bruce!! 

9405 5036 9930 0272 8785 73


----------



## BDog

Reino said:


> dog rockets flying......
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0269 0031 31


Received!

Pictures to follow later on tonight when I get to my desktop and snap some.

Thanks John!


----------



## BDog

1. Pipedreeamz - 11,34,4 -No longer a Lottery participant
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - Winner
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 - Received
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - Received
5. Usrower321- 8,3,19 - In process
6. JeepersJeep - 26,12,14- Received
7. DLB - 39,2,24 - Received
8. bMay- 21,27,9 -Received
9. Reino - 10,18,22 - Received
10. EricF - 36,38,28 -Received
11. Bigbull - 17,29,7- In process
12. Zogg - 16,35,32 - No longer a Puff member
13. lgomez - 20,33,1 -DC #1Z3431130362313076


----------



## usrower321

Hey Bruce...did you not get mine? It's saying it was delivered on Saturday.


----------



## BDog

usrower321 said:


> Hey Bruce...did you not get mine? It's saying it was delivered on Saturday.


They arrived safe and sound! Just got in after a long weekend out of town so they were on the porch.


----------



## BDog

BDog said:


> Received!
> 
> Pictures to follow later on tonight when I get to my desktop and snap some.
> 
> Thanks John!


Reino/John decided to dip into the DARKSIDE and sent me some beauties!

From Left to Right they are:

Cuaba Generosos from Sep 07 ! Righteous!
Johhny O Cazador - Shaggy foot from Oct 2011 -This needs rest and cant wait till its got a year or so on it! 
Partagas Mille Fleurs Sept 2009 - I have had tons of Party Shorts, but actually never a Mille Fleurs so this should be interesting!!!
Bolivar - Corona Extra Nov 2010 - Its already got a year on it!!! -

Can it get any better?

Much Appreciated my friend!


----------



## BDog

1. Pipedreeamz - 11,34,4 -No longer a Lottery participant
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - Winner
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 - Received
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - Received
5. Usrower321- 8,3,19 - Received
6. JeepersJeep - 26,12,14- Received
7. DLB - 39,2,24 - Received
8. bMay- 21,27,9 -Received
9. Reino - 10,18,22 - Received
10. EricF - 36,38,28 -Received
11. Bigbull - 17,29,7- DC 0311 0820 0002 3320 4182
12. Zogg - 16,35,32 - No longer a Puff member
13. lgomez - 20,33,1 -Received


----------



## lgomez

BDog said:


> 13. lgomez - 20,33,1 -Received


in for pictures muahahaha!!!


----------



## BDog

lgomez said:


> in for pictures muahahaha!!!


Thanks for a massive Lottery winning prize! The box was large and I actually thought it was an eBay purchase or something! This is a fantastic lottery win!
Thanks for the massive bundles of some great Honduran smokes! :smoke2:

I have tried one already and it was great!


----------



## Big Bull

BDog said:


> Thanks for a massive Lottery winning prize! The box was large and I actually thought it was an eBay purchase or something! This is a fantastic lottery win!
> Thanks for the massive bundles of some great Honduran smokes! :smoke2:
> 
> I have tried one already and it was great!
> 
> View attachment 35840


Dam.....that's a LOTTO PAYOUT!!!


----------



## jeepersjeep

That's very awesome! Ive been thinking about getting some of those.


----------



## Reino

Nice job Loren. Guess you went cooler shopping B.


----------



## lgomez

these are different from the petite coronas


----------



## BDog

lgomez said:


> these are different from the petite coronas


How so? Can you explain? I find them to a good solid medium flavor profile and they have a nice smooth undertone! There was one bundle that was a longer Vitola as well and would like to know more.


----------



## BDog

Reino said:


> Nice job Loren. Guess you went cooler shopping B.


 Almost had to shop for a cooler after this onslaught of smokes arrived! Topped out my Wine-a-Dor fo sho!


----------



## BDog

From BiG Bull! Thanks Benn! Enjoyed the Perdomo Lot 23 already!


----------

